

The next generation of mobile maps - Garbage
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/12/next-generation-of-mobile-maps.html

======
darkstar211
The widespread availability of the design might not strech to places (where im
from) Cornwall or the isle of wight, THE RURAL OUT OF REACH ONES.

